# Once Upon a Time....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Once upon a time, I was the ONE AND ONLY diving maltese in my place...









There was a "poodle" who I lived with too AND a "border collie" friend who visited us often. However, non of them joined me in diving. I was the one and only. Life in water was PAWsome, to be honest with you. 
It was simply just *"Me & My ball"* 









aaah! those were the good ol' days. 

Things started to change starting 2008 when the other maltese girl jumped in after me for the very first time. Each summer, her skills improved because this is the season where mama allows us to swim more often. 

the result? NOFullFun!!! 








The swimming session is no longer just for me. I get held back at times by humans, asking me to give the girl a chance to retrieve on her own...Will someone care for an extra maltese? My role as a big brother is over. I can ship her to u at anytime. Woofz, Snowy!!


Bellow photos were taken last Friday.

I put two different colored bandanas around the necks of the malts. The bandanas are of very light clothe type of material. Blue around Snowys and Pink around Crystals. (On a side note, Crystal lost her topknot)









Here are some Diving Crystal shots.

Crystal: "Snowy, you can only dweam 'bout da good ol' days! I am all in fow a dive aftew squeaky toy"









Diving shots of Crystal



























and a catch 









and a retrieve back 









To answer the "catch or miss?" thread for this photo









The answer to that thread was "miss" :HistericalSmiley: ... she missed catching it the second after the above particular photo was taken. She didn't aim on it when she opened her mouth. I think that her navigation system was not set well lol

but I LOVED the look of determination on her face. She indeed, did not swim out, but tried catching it again.

and she caught it after the second try









view from the top


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal: "toy is all mine"









out but she goes squeezing on toy. The squeak sound becomes of a softer sound, but she still likes it.
*water-squeaks-noises-red-toy-makes*









She gets all excited to get ready for another dive









Crystal: "I got dat diving game down. Snowy can no longer hab pool all fow himself. Afterall, who run the world? ...Giwls!!"









ok, we are not sure about the fact that girls run the world, so excuse Crystal's woofs above. She's just been listening to Beyoncé new single a lot lately  

few photos of my boy, Snowy, from last Friday (yes, I did allow him to play too, no worries  and he had a blast :wub









gotta love the water drops that he creates behind his little back paws :wub:









The bellow photos were taken on 15 June 2011. a pitty that I did not think about the "bandana around neck" idea until last Friday. I can certainly tell them apart lol but I know that many can't, so here they are in order with their names above each photo  Enjoy!

Snowy...









Crystal...









and Crystal ...









Snowy (left) & Crystal (right)










Have a wonderful summer 2011 season:chili:









hugs
Kat, Snowy & Crystal the diving maltese:wub::wub:

p.s. one latest photo of Dante de Rose:wub: no diving for birdie. He sticks to his dancing moves:chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How fun! I wish my two liked the water. If we're in the pool they stay as far away from us as possible.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

You're photo stories are the best! Always put a smile on my face. I do have a question though - have Snowy and Crystal been loving the pool since the beginning? I would love for Chloe to join me in the pool but she seems so scared. Do you have any tips to get her to like it?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! I love all the pics- sure looks like a lot of fun around Casa de Malt and Dante's fortress. I esp. love the pic where Crystal is in the pool and has the toy in her mouth and is looking up at Snowy on land. Also giggled at the reference to Beyonce's song - and yes, girls do run the world LOL.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Kat, you are a treasure. So much fun to read your posts and see your fabulous action photos.

My Dustarama Queen of Drama says "hello" to Dante Rose. Well, she doesn't talk, but I can read her mind.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> I wish my two liked the water.


I am sending my two to show yours how much fun swimming can be 



mommatee said:


> You're photo stories are the best! Always put a smile on my face. I do have a question though - have Snowy and Crystal been loving the pool since the beginning? I would love for Chloe to join me in the pool but she seems so scared. Do you have any tips to get her to like it?


awwh happy to read that they bring a smile to your face ^_^

@your question about the malts and their love to pool - here goes their stories (I shared before as they were happening, so it is easy to copy and paste them :thumbsup

it all started with Snowy due to his drive to toys, followed by Crystal due to her drive to Snowy:HistericalSmiley: (she followed his paw steps simply for the fact that she is a follower by nature and always looked up to Snowy since day one of living with him). 

Here are two threads from the bunch I shared of their stories with water 
Snowy's water story

Crystal's water story (post#41 of this thread has an update from 2010)
Crystal's introduction to swimming was her drive to Snowy. She always wanted to make sure that she was his partner in crime:HistericalSmiley:. Whatever Snowy was up to, she would be up to. Even if the activity didn't interest her as much as Snowy. 

Both malts where 1 year old when they started their jump.

As I think about how this all started, I realize that in both malts, it was something that they loved the most. Something that made them tick. Something that motivated them.

For Snowy, it was lil bro's toys.

For Crystal, it was Snowy himself. She did not retrieve instantly. She learned that after a year from her first jump. 

My tip for Chloe would be:
Introduce the pool/water to her in the most pleasant and fun experience you could think of. Each pup is different in his/her motivation. So the first thing to think of is: what makes Chloe REALLY ticks? what makes her goes nuts in excitement? (I know that with Crystal, she did not retrieve at the beginning mainly because the balls/toys that were in the water were not interesting for her. In 2010, I discovered a ball that she LOVED so much and that's how she retrieved for the first time. Now, she also has these funny faces squeak toys 
that she loooooves like crazy, so she retrieves them too...now with Snowy, he will retrieve WHATEVER you throw in water; its because he is toy-driven).

A friend of mine introduced her dog to water as follows:

she put of the doggie-life jacket on him, held the pup in her arm and went into water with pup  it was a smooth experience for her pup. So that is also another though 




Johita said:


> AWESOME!!!! I love all the pics- sure looks like a lot of fun around Casa de Malt and Dante's fortress. I esp. love the pic where Crystal is in the pool and has the toy in her mouth and is looking up at Snowy on land. Also giggled at the reference to Beyonce's song - and yes, girls do run the world LOL.


Glad that you loved them Edith:chili: yup, was a blast weekend for them ^_^

ooooooh we got this song stuck in mind for a while now...no idea how to get song out of mind now :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat ur pics are amazing to me, as are ur fluffs , love love these pic of them diving in and playing totally awesome , love the bandanas , oh and dante de rose is gorgeous !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh Kat, you are a treasure. So much fun to read your posts and see your fabulous action photos.
> 
> My Dustarama Queen of Drama says "hello" to Dante Rose. Well, she doesn't talk, but I can read her mind.


OMGoodness!!!! I am just seeing Dustarama Queen of Drama!!! I think you responded while I was responding above, but I LOOOOOVE that photo of your CUTIE PIE :wub::wub::wub: 

I think that Dante de Rose wanna send this message to your cutie pie





he says that can teach her to talk. Hey maybe you can reply the video to Dusty over and over  and you will be surprised to hear her :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> kat ur pics are amazing to me, as are ur fluffs , love love these pic of them diving in and playing totally awesome , love the bandanas , oh and dante de rose is gorgeous !


Glad that you liked them, Liza  

Dante thanks you for the "Rose"(ro-say) suggestion to his name. He LOVES it too and gets excited when I call him ^_^


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG I just love them. I sware Crystal is smiling when she is diving in the pool. You can just tell how much they both love it:wub: I'm going to start playing your videos to my fluffs to see how much fun the pool could be:HistericalSmiley:
I especially love the picture with there backs to the camera just waiting to dive for the toy. Dante de Rose is gorgeous.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures, Kat. I love seeing the fluffs having such a good time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dante is so sweet Kat, you must be having a lot of fun teaching him to talk.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The swimming session is no longer just for me. I get held back at times by humans, asking me to give the girl a chance to retrieve on her own...Will someone care for an extra maltese? My role as a big brother is over. I can ship her to u at anytime. Woofz, Snowy!!

Okay, Snowy, sweetie. You're coming to Aunt Sue's house.:cheer: I can clearly see that this is torture watching that sister of yours, whom you have taught everything she knows, upstaging you that way. It just isn't fair.:angry: There's a nice spot at my house for you :wub: and Tyler will follow your every move and not be pulling any of those "Girls rule; boys drool" scenes on you. I can't wait. :chili::chili:

Kat - great pix of Crystal and her fearless dives for the ball. I thought her trajectory was off with that shot you sent yesterday but boy she is having a blast. Love seeing both of them having such a great time at the pool. What a life. I want to come back as your dog, bird, cat, turtle, etc., Kat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And Dante is just spectacular looking. :tender:


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Those pictures are amazing! And what fun they are having! My shih tzu, Tia, HATED the pool the couple of times we tried to bring her in... she would immediately swim to the steps and try to get out. The pool water isn't warm enough for Boo yet, but my son is dying to try to bring him in. Hopefully it will finally warm up here once and for all. My only concern, though, is right now both dogs love to come into the pool area and run around while I sit and read (or work, haha!) but I'm wondering if Boo likes it maybe I'll regret it. The pool is the only fenced in area where I can relax and not worry every second about one of them wandering off. I worry that I won't have any more of that quiet time and will be stuck with him jumping in even when I don't want him to... something for me to think about before I create a monster! :w00t:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm excited to get Cozette into the pool this summer. We're heating up the pool now, so we'll start swimming soon. I'm hoping that since Cozette did so well with the water treadmill that she will also take to swimming. I've ordered a swim vest that I'm waiting on, hopefully it will get here soon. Cozette loves the squeaky balls too, so that should be a great motivator for her! 

Thanks for sharing. I always love seeing pics of your babies (of all varieties and species, lol)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> OMGoodness!!!! I am just seeing Dustarama Queen of Drama!!! I think you responded while I was responding above, but I LOOOOOVE that photo of your CUTIE PIE :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I think that Dante de Rose wanna send this message to your cutie pie
> YouTube - Hello + iLoveU
> ...


Dusty started ringing her bell when I played the video. But MiMi and Ray both started running around and barking like crazy. Too funny. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, what cute pictures! I adore your little water creatures, wish I had a pool for Bonnie to see if she liked the water! I'd love to see her dive like Snowy or Crystal.

Your pictures are wonderful, you have such a talent with your camera!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, your two babies are just amazing:thumbsup:. I wish mine liked the pool like yours do:blush:. We will have to see if the new baby Gigi will like it. I sure hope so. Do you think Snowy and Crystal would consider coming here and give swimming lessons.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Very impressive, Kat! :wub: Now you have two diving Maltese! How cool is that!:chili::chili: I love your pics-they are just awesome.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> OMG I just love them. I sware Crystal is smiling when she is diving in the pool. You can just tell how much they both love it:wub: *I'm going to start playing your videos to my fluffs to see how much fun the pool could be*:HistericalSmiley:
> I especially love the picture with there backs to the camera just waiting to dive for the toy. Dante de Rose is gorgeous.


Happy that you loved the pix, Mary :chili: 
@words in bold -  I am not sure, but give it a try...If it didn't work, let me know...sending the two malts of mine to yours might be of a better help  

Dante de Rose is beautiful from outside and a clown from inside :HistericalSmiley:



revakb2 said:


> Great pictures, Kat. I love seeing the fluffs having such a good time.


I'm glad that you liked them, dear Reva :thumbsup:



Maglily said:


> Dante is so sweet Kat, you must be having a lot of fun teaching him to talk.


so much fun I am having in teaching him stuff. He waves in command and sakes your finger (instead of your hand lol) in command. AND kisses. I swear, he is smart. I MUST share a video of him doing these :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Okay, Snowy, sweetie. You're coming to Aunt Sue's house.:cheer: I can clearly see that this is torture watching that sister of yours, whom you have taught everything she knows, upstaging you that way. It just isn't fair.:angry: There's a nice spot at my house for you :wub: and Tyler will follow your every move and not be pulling any of those "Girls rule; boys drool" scenes on you. I can't wait. :chili::chili:


Snowy: "Ok Auntie Sue, I got da pwoblem solved...Tylew will be a fun bruddew fow me". :chili:



Snowbody said:


> I want to come back as your dog, bird, cat, turtle, etc., Kat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


ok this cracked me up :smrofl: 



Wheatenbrat said:


> Those pictures are amazing! And what fun they are having! My shih tzu, Tia, HATED the pool the couple of times we tried to bring her in... she would immediately swim to the steps and try to get out. The pool water isn't warm enough for Boo yet, but my son is dying to try to bring him in. Hopefully it will finally warm up here once and for all. My only concern, though, is right now both dogs love to come into the pool area and run around while I sit and read (or work, haha!) but *I'm wondering if Boo likes it maybe I'll regret it.* The pool is the only fenced in area where I can relax and not worry every second about one of them wandering off. I worry that I won't have any more of that quiet time and will be stuck with him jumping in even when I don't want him to... something for me to *think about before I create a monster!* :w00t:


@words in bold - you gotta think it twice :HistericalSmiley:
LOL I tell you, there are some days when I WISH mine were NOT crazy about diving and swimming (in days where bathing, drying them, is NOT in my plan for the day). So normally, it goes something like this:
I go to the garden with the malts to play and sometimes for outdoor photography, when one all of a sudden zooms -attracting the other one of course- and both dive right into water, even if I shouted "NO" out loud. Despite the fact that they know the word "NO", they will act deaf and just make a splash, go for a swim and then outside. Then they go running all over the garden happily, leaving me annoyed a little thinking that I have some unplanned work to do. Sometimes, though, they will listen, other times, not really. 
What can solve it for us is fencing the pool area itself, but it isn't my place, so I am not the one who makes the decision on this. So *the only problem* is the *unplanned "work-after-swim" in *some* days*, not all or every day. Looking at it from a broad picture, I see more good than bad in having them loving swimming, so I don't regret having malts who love it :thumbsup: 

btw, I LOVE that new signature picture :wub: SO ADORABLE


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

socalyte said:


> I'm excited to get Cozette into the pool this summer. We're heating up the pool now, so *we'll start swimming soon. I'm hoping that since Cozette did so well with the water treadmill that she will also take to swimming.* I've ordered a swim vest that I'm waiting on, hopefully it will get here soon. *Cozette loves the squeaky balls too, so that should be a great motivator for her! *
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I always love seeing pics of your babies (of all varieties and species, lol)


Oh I so hope that she will do as good as she did with the water treadmill. I am SO EXCITED to read the update. and so excited for you and Cozette :chili: it really is fun and a good sport for BOTH pups and humans :chili: 



Sylie said:


> Dusty started ringing her bell when I played the video. But MiMi and Ray both started running around and barking like crazy. Too funny. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


oh boy, Dante de Rose attracted another bunch of audience :HistericalSmiley: .... LOL at Dusty's reaction. I swear, they never fail to crack me up :HistericalSmiley: ... Dusty, I love you even more :wub: I can see that you are such a fun character 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, what cute pictures! I adore your little water creatures, wish I had a pool for Bonnie to see if she liked the water! I'd love to see her dive like Snowy or Crystal.
> 
> Your pictures are wonderful, you have such a talent with your camera!


You can get sweetie Bonnie a kiddie pool, Linda  or else, the malts invites her over for a swim :wub:



lynda said:


> We will have to see if the new baby Gigi will like it. I sure hope so. Do you think Snowy and Crystal would consider coming here and give swimming lessons.


They would LOVE to!!! anything that involves swimming and diving means the world to them. They will be more than happy to give the lessons to Gigi :wub:



aprilb said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Very impressive, Kat! :wub: Now you have two diving Maltese! How cool is that!:chili::chili: I love your pics-they are just awesome.:wub:


I'm glad that you love the pix April :chili:

Swimming is a sport that the malts enjoy so much


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:

Those swimming - diving pics are F A N T A S T I C and so are Snowy and Crystal!

Kat, it seems like you have water malts, probably a special breed! Never have seen so cute and funny creatures like yours!!! 

I wish Ullana would love water only a little bit like S&C are doing, Lol! 

The flying water drops of their back paws are priceless and those pics are definately my favourite summer shots! :Sunny Smile:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

S&C.....look at their diving form! They should try out for the Olympics! Some of my favorite Kat pics have always been the swimming w/the ball pics!!!!! Fantastic pics Kat! Just in time for summer. Enjoy your summer too!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> :woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:
> 
> Those swimming - diving pics are F A N T A S T I C and so are Snowy and Crystal!
> 
> ...


I am glad that you loved them, Alexandra 

you know, I shared these photos in another forum (not only a maltese forum). One of the members there has a maltese too, and when she saw these photos, she shared a photo of her maltese who happened to be another water lover =D I totally LOVED that photo that she shared of her maltese and son on a surf board. 



mom2bijou said:


> S&C.....look at their diving form! They should try out for the Olympics! Some of my favorite Kat pics have always been the swimming w/the ball pics!!!!! Fantastic pics Kat! Just in time for summer. Enjoy your summer too!!!!


haha as much as i love their diving body form, it also makes me giggle :HistericalSmiley:

I'm glad that you like seeing wet maltese, Tammy


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

what a gorgeous and talented family!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Kat, I wonder how you teach S&C to fetch? I used to teach autumn to do fetch but she doesnt seems to 'understand'. I mean she does fetch the stuff I throw but refuse to give it back to me -.-" I've try to use treat to lure her back to me but once she saw the treats she throw the stuff she need to fetch n run begging for her treats...

I'm trying to get toys that could attract her attention as she needs to exercise her self more but hard to find anything that she likes. The only thing that she played for quite long is the squeaking lobster and Mango the maltese gave her and eventually now she stop playing it... I tried to buy other squeaking toys but all we have here is soft toys and she ignore that. I'm thinking to get the smiley squeaking that S&C enjoys so much but since you mentioned it's hard to find thus I'm thinking to ask you to help me get some of those? no worries I'll pay for it + the shipping fees if you could help me ask around the total cost of it?

Thanks


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my, how much fun Snowy and Crystal have diving in the pool!!:chili::chili:
wish we could join them!! :HistericalSmiley: love the pics!:wub:


----------

